# Free pallet of kitten and puppy milk replacer. Let your local shelter know.



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

*Found this online and thought it may help some rescues and shelters.


Free pallet of kitten and puppy milk replacer. Let your local shelter know. Must take a pallet.

*Attention all rescues and shelters! If you take bottle babies, you can't afford to miss this deal.

The maker of Just Born Milk Replacer for puppies and kittens has an excess of their product and is giving it away (shipping included) to shelters and rescues. However, you must be able to take a pallet. The pallet may be all of one product (as listed below) or it may be a mix of kitten (liquid) and puppy (liquid and/or powder) products.
The three available products are:
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-2...s-and-shelters


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

